# Blackmoor this Sunday 23rd August



## richart (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyone want to join Imurg and me for a game at Blackmoor. Aiming to get to the Club at 12.30 for a bite to eat, and tee off at about 1.30.

Course is in good condition, and guest rate at the weekend is only Â£25.

Knobs need not apply.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Knobs need not apply.

Click to expand...

That rules out most of us then


----------



## cookelad (Aug 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Knobs need not apply.

Click to expand...

If you ease up on the selection criteria I'll play!


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2015)

cookelad said:



			If you ease up on the selection criteria I'll play!
		
Click to expand...

 Ok then, you are in.:thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 20, 2015)

Hells bells!

Would love to have joined you both but have a club match agin Maidenhead that day.

Perhaps another time...

PS. Bah!!


----------



## Twire (Aug 21, 2015)

Bugger, I was looking for a game but I've sorted one out now.


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok, I will relax the knob rule. One more player needed.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

richart said:



			Ok, I will relax the knob rule. One more player needed.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Ok, I will relax the knob rule. One more player needed.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 90% confirmed. Will know by lunchtime.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 22, 2015)

Errr...not sure I can make it now


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

Aztecs27 said:



			Errr...not sure I can make it now 






Click to expand...

Fine weather golfer alert :smirk:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			Fine weather golfer alert :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Guilty as charged! 

PS, I'm in, Rich. Apologies in advance for my knobbery and poor play!


----------



## cookelad (Aug 23, 2015)

Well the journey home was a damned sight easier than it was getting there this afternoon!

Seemed my dodgy Shooters Hill handicap and Aztecs27's "AHEM' 18 handicap were enough to overcome Richart's home advantage! Thanks Richard for hosting, and Ian and John for great company.

Â£25 for that course is an absolute steal, the course will take up a space towards the top of my list for sure!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 24, 2015)

Great to meet you mate! You strike a lovely ball, good job we had your consistency!  Nothing dodgy about my hcap though


----------



## Imurg (Aug 24, 2015)

Nah, nothing at all.....

But, like the Murphy's, we're not Bitter........


----------



## richart (Aug 24, 2015)

Very enjoyable game guys.:thup: The handicap committee will being sitting before the re match. 

Struck lucky with the weather. Can't understand all the members moaning about the rain.


----------

